# My trip to the Chicago Halloween show



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the rundown and sounds terrific!

So, I'm all about the props... What was the stand-out new prop you saw there?


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Sound great! I'll be there on Monday.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing ! Any pics ?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't live to far from the one in Chicago. I didn't go because I have heard bad things and that it wouldn't ive up to the one in St. Louis.(Of course I am going to the one in St. Louis though) They normally have a sign that says no cameras but you can still do it. No one will say anything.


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

Deathtouch said:


> I don't live to far from the one in Chicago. I didn't go because I have heard bad things and that it wouldn't ive up to the one in St. Louis.(Of course I am going to the one in St. Louis though) They normally have a sign that says no cameras but you can still do it. No one will say anything.


I head the same from the people who were regulars to the show. Something about there being 2 main halloween shows and Chicago only having one of them there this time. I also heard that next year Chicago will have both. 

I didn't see any Creature Reacher costumes or a Gore Galore booth at the show but hopefully you'll see it in St L.

Terra - I don't remember the name of the booth but there was one that had some very high end detailed static and motion props like the groundbreakers and rocking grannies. Fantastic stuff.

I know I'm seeing posts here and there about looking to buy skulls and skeletons for cheap and at the show the plastic skulls were $2.25 each. Bargain Basement Barnies for $35 if you order at the show. I don't think you can get those prices from any of the websites but they were very happy to take my order even though I was a home haunter and not a huge buyer. I'd say that everything I saw a price on was at least 50% off retail although some vendors had a minimum buy

lol...I did buy 3 dozen skulls and 3 BBB's among other things tho!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, that sounds like Distortions _(rocking granny)._ They do have some good stuff.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Still busy getting Hammacher Schlemmer a vid of the webbers in action....
Just read the threadand wanted to clarify one thing.

TW will have both shows under one roof, in St Louis, not Chicago next year.

I already have the flier and the contract at the Minions Web booth.

More later.

Corey


----------

